# che cosa / cosa / che



## Necsus

Dal thread You look so cute playing with your toys in I/E:


giovannino said:


> Perché no? "Altrettanto diffuso anche il solo _cosa_: _cosa vuoi da me?_; _non so cosa pensare_; _che allegria c’è? cos’hanno di bello_,_ tutti costoro? _(Manzoni)"
> (Treccani)





Voce said:


> Diffuso, anzi diffusissimo, ma errato. Purtroppo non è questa la sede per discuterne. Se sei interessato apri un thread nel forum "solo italiano".


Di nuovo, sarebbe bene in caso di argomenti di non univoca interpretazione, non proclamare l'universalità del giudizio dato, ma la sua soggettività. La questione di _'(che) cosa'_ è un'altra di quelle che non mi risultano aver ancora trovato soluzione certa, il pronome relativo sarebbe _che_, sì, ma [Serianni VII,256]: «_che_ si alterna, tanto nelle interrogative dirette quanto nelle indirette, con _che cosa_ e con l'ellittico _cosa_. Le tre forme sono tutte molto comuni nell'uso; al più possiamo notare (con Sabatini 1985: 165) che, specie nelle interrogative dirette, "ha perduto terreno _che cosa_ e si va affermando sempre più il semplice _cosa_, di provenienza settentrionale, mentre il _che_ di provenienza meridionale, e ovviamente predominante da Roma in giù, a livello nazionale si è fissato, più che altro" in talune formule (_che so?, che dire?, che importa?,_ ecc.). _Cosa_ invece di _che cosa_ fu spesso osteggiato dai grammatici del secolo scorso, ma si diffuse ampiamente grazie al largo impiego fattone dal Manzoni nell'edizione definitiva dei _Promessi Sposi_».


----------



## Voce

Ciao!
Cito da: "Come parlare e scrivere meglio", 1974, a cura di Aldo Gabrielli:
*"Quando si ricorre all'espressione che cosa, il che non è pronome, ma aggettivo*. È invalso l'uso di ridurre la domanda "che cosa?" a un semplice "cosa?": "_Cosa _vuoi?" (...) *Se manca l'aggettivo che, con funzione interrogativa, quel "cosa" da solo non è in regola con la logica*".
Sarebbe interessante citare anche il seguito, ma lo farò in un altro post, per evitare che la citazione venga accorciata d'ufficio.

In attesa di riscontri proseguo la citazione da: "Come parlare e scrivere meglio" (non è la mia unica fonte):
"(...) nel discorso di usa andare per le spicce: sono abbreviazioni consentite (...) nel parlare alla buona. Non c'è ragione di scandalizzarsi se si usano, ma nemmeno di estenderle a ogni costo, anzi forzatamente (...) Scrisse infatti il Panzini che c'è chi accoglie gli ospiti a casa sua in abito da società e chi in maniche di camicia. Tutto dipende, aggiungiamo noi, dal tipo di ospiti".


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce. È sempre interessante leggere quanto scritto da Gabrielli, infatti pur non essendo egli un linguista di professione rimane una delle mie fonti preferite, però non credo che possa essere altrettanto interessante andare avanti ad alternare citazioni a dimostrazione dell'una o dell'altra tesi, cosa da cui io mi esimerò. Infatti l'unica dimostrazione che si ottiene in questo modo è quella di quanto ho detto nel post di apertura, cioè che non esiste una soluzione univoca alla questione, e questo è esattamente il motivo per cui ti ho invitato a non etichettare arbitrariamente come 'errore', soprattutto per rispetto di chi ci legge, un'espressione che di fatto grammaticalmente non lo è, almeno oggigiorno (ma direi anche nel '74).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Un mio amico che adesso non c'è più era solito dire "Il linguaggio ha una sua logica che non corrisponde necessariamente alla logica "del mondo".

"Che cosa fai?" (con l'aggettivo), "Che fai" (col pronome), "Cosa fai?" (con l'ellissi dell'aggettivo) sono tutte e tre registrate dai dizionari e -- seppur con qualche differenza di distribuzione sul territorio nazionale -- in uso.
L'ultima delle tre non intrattiene buoni rapporti colla logica del mondo, visto che "cosa" (dal lat. _causa_) è un sostantivo come tanti altri, per di più ballonzolante nell'aria. A voler scherzare -- ma non troppo -- si potrebbe immaginare il nostro edicolante che ci chiede "Giornale vuole?". Potremmo restarci un po' male.

Poi c'è la _norma_. Stamattina, sfogliando un paio di dizionari, scopro che non dovrei -- e non avrei dovuto -- dire "Che bello!", "Che simpatico!", ma solo "Che bello spettacolo!" e "Che simpatico signore!". Per una delle fonti ho sempre usato una forma dialettale, per l'altra (più drastica) una forma errata.

Che dire?*

Cari saluti.

GS

* Non sarà sbagliata pure questa?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo con necsus e giorgio, perché se uno dice la frase "ma quale cosa dici?", sarà pure grammaticalmente e logicamente ineccepibile, ma nessuno si esprimerebbe mai in codesto modo.


----------



## Voce

Necsus, innanzi tutto grazie per aver aperto questa discussione, sperando che crei chiarezza e non si prolunghi oltre il necessario come ho visto accadere in troppi altri thread.
Quando ho affermato che Gabrielli non è la mia unica fonte l'ho fatto soltanto per suggerire che sono tante le voci autorevoli a sostegno del "che cosa" e non certo perché avessi intenzione di ingolfare il forum di citazioni! Se ho citato Gabrielli è stato perché mi pare che spieghi chiaramente i motivi per cui è preferibile dire "che cosa" e anche per quella frase illuminata nella seconda parte della citazione: "C'è chi accoglie gli ospiti a casa sua in abito da società e chi in maniche di camicia", che è una citazione del Panzini.
Vivo oggi e cerco di vivere bene e quindi anche di scrivere, parlare e farmi capire bene e perciò accetto il modo in cui ci si esprime di solito senza troppi problemi. Posso far notare scherzosamente a un amico che una cosa andrebbe detta così invece che cosà, ma all'infuori di errori gravi non mi permetterei mai di criticare qualcuno perché ricorre a un modo di esprimersi che è entrato ampiamente nell'uso comune.
L'importante è non dimenticare le regole fondamentali, conoscerle, saperle applicare. Poi ci si esprime per uno scopo e se lo si raggiunge non si sta a fare i pignoli. È anche vero, però, che di questo passo prima o poi si finirà per accettare modi di esprimersi che attualmente anche tu, credo, consideri orribili, oltre che errati. Ti risparmio gli esempi perché ho capito che sei una persona arguta e non ne hai bisogno.
Con stima sincera,
Voce.

Per infinite sadness: Beh, ma tutti dicono: "Ma che cosa dici?"


----------



## francisgranada

Voce said:


> Per infinite sadness: Beh, ma tutti dicono: "Ma che cosa dici?"



Anzi, peggio. Alcuni dicono "C...o dici?" 

Dal punto di vista di uno (presupposto) straniero:
_
*Che dici? *_- chiarissimo, questa costruzione vale forse per tutte le lingue europee (incluso la mia lingua madre che non é indoeuropea)
_*Che cosa dici? *_- ben comprensibile, si intende come analogia di "che ora, che colore, che libro ..." (anche se in molte lingue i pronomi interrogativi di qualitá si diferiscono da un semplice "che") 
_*Cosa dici*? _- facilissimo da capire (anche se una corrispondenza analoga in altre lingue tipicamente non esiste)

(mi scusate per gli accenti, ma non li trovo piú ...)


----------



## Necsus

Voce said:


> Necsus, innanzi tutto grazie per aver aperto questa discussione [...]
> Posso far notare scherzosamente a un amico che una cosa andrebbe detta così invece che cosà, ma all'infuori di errori gravi non [...]
> Per infinite sadness: Beh, ma tutti dicono: "Ma che cosa dici?"


Ma prego. È sempre un piacere avere scambi di idee sereni e costruttivi.

E io scherzosamente ti ricordo allora che il nostro disaccordo nasce dal fatto che tu definisci 'errato' l'uso di _cosa _con l'ellissi del _che_. Probabilmente è solo una questione di terminologia. Per il resto condivido la tua visione, come già detto.

A questo proposito non resisto a concedermi una piccola deroga alla promessa di non riportare altre citazioni, visto che si tratta di un tormentone che mi ha accompagnato in età giovanile e che è entrato nel patrimonio lingustico comune: "Ma cosa mi dici mai?" .


----------



## Voce

Beh, di fronte a ciò che cosa vuoi che dica? Anch'io ho un cuore!
E il cuore viene prima di tutto, prima delle questioni linguistiche...
E volendo essere pratici si fa prima a dire: "Cosa posso fare per te?" piuttosto che: "Che cosa posso fare per te?" Microsecondi, ma che possono fare la differenza.


----------



## Giorgino

Vogliate scusarmi se infrango i toni quasi sentimentali degli ultimi post, ma avrei una domanda per Necsus: posto che da una parte ci sia l'_uso_, che, come giustamente osservato da Giorgio Spizzi, registra tutte e tre le varianti in modo massiccio, e dall'altra la norma dei dizionari, che vorrebbe frenare e incoraggiare questa o quell'altra forma, quello che mi chiedo è a quale problema, esattamente, dovrebbe rispondere la "soluzione certa" oggetto del tuo dubbio.
Non mi sembra riguardi la norma, poiché, come leggo, non sei interessato a un semplice resoconto delle opinioni personali dei grammatici, che siano basate a loro volta sull'uso, o su una sorta di 'deduzione' logica (del mondo?) analoga a quella avanzata da Giorgio Spizzi.
Magari stai raccogliendo testimonianze dagli utenti per verificarne la distribuzione geografica. E' così?


----------



## Necsus

Io di fatto non ho chiesto che fosse indicata una 'soluzione certa' che rispondesse a un qualche problema, ho semplicemente evidenziato il fatto che questa non esiste, quindi non si può sostenere, come era stato fatto, che l'una o l'altra versione siano giuste o sbagliate, perché attualmente sono tutte in uso e tutte riconosciute da grammatiche e vocabolari.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Una frase (o domanda) come _Che è questo?_ vi suona "male" o no? 

Precisazione:
"Normalmente" si dice _Che cosa è questo?, Cos'è questo?_ e simili. La mia domanda è se quindi la semplice frase _Che è questo?, _per un italiano suona inabituale o "strano" oppure assolutamente no.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## a malta

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Una frase (o domanda) come _Che è questo?_ vi suona "male" o no?
> 
> Precisazione:
> "Normalmente" si dice _Che cosa è questo?, Cos'è questo?_ e simili. La mia domanda è se quindi la semplice frase _Che è questo?, _per un italiano suona inabituale o "strano" oppure assolutamente no.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


Ciao!
A me non suona male, forse non si sente spesso nel nord.
Famoso contesto?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao A malta!
Il "famoso" contesto non esiste, si tratta d'una domanda generale. Il motivo della mia domanda è che devo spiegare a qualcuno (di lingua madre slovacca) il significato e l'uso di _che_, _cosa_, _che cosa_ ecc... nelle frasi interrogative.


----------



## gc200000

Non suona male.

Ovviamente in un contesto informale.


----------



## roanjf

È molto informale, non inusuale. Comunque "Che cosa è questo" suona male, è sempre meglio elidere la "a" finale, come giustamente anche tu hai detto. Che cos'è questo? Cos'è questo? oppure: Che è questo (molto informale)? Questo, cos'è?
Per qualsiasi dubbio, vai su questi siti: www.treccani.it/vocabolario, www.accademiadellacrusca.it


----------



## fabinn

"Che è questo?" direi che è accettabile soltanto in situazioni informali (tra amici, in confidenza) e colloquiali. Se rivolto a persone di una certa età o di un certo rango sociale, suona certamente sgarbato e inadatto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo che nessuno in lombardia userebbe mai "che" al posto di "cosa".


----------



## Fergbot

Quando abitavo a Roma sentivo spesso "che" invece di "cosa":
Che fai? Che dici? Che è questo? (piu' spesso "Ma che è 'sta robba, aho'?"  )
Penso sia usato più che altro dall'Italia Centrale in giù.


----------



## marco.cur

Neanche in Sardegna si usa che al posto di cosa.
Invece l'ho sentito in Toscana (quindi nell'Italia settentrionale).


----------



## francisgranada

Fergbot said:


> Quando abitavo a Roma sentivo spesso "che" invece di "cosa":
> Che fai? Che dici? Che è questo? ...



Infatti, _Che fai? Che dici?_ e simili si possono sentire anche nella TV nei programmi moderati da attori romani (credo).


----------



## ursu-lab

A me suonano "strani" tutti.
Spontaneamente, e costretta a infilarci un "questo" *pronome *dimostrativo, lo metterei all'inizio della domanda:

(E) questo (che) cos'è?

Altrimenti:

che è 'sta roba?
che cos'è questa cosa?
ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> ... (E) questo (che) cos'è? ...



Personalmente sono d'accordo, per me la tua "versione" suona più naturale. 

 Mi spiego un po meglio, visto che ci siamo arrivati anche agli aspetti stilistici. Un contesto concreto non esiste, ma esiste una situazione concreta quindi (senza voler annoiarvi con i dettagli) vi vorrei chiedere: Se doveste insegnare a un bambino straniero (di circa 8 anni d'età) come chiedere la domanda in questione, quale sarebbe secondo voi la variante "ottima"?  (ovviamente deve essere grammaticalmente e stilisticamente del tutto corretta e nello stesso tempo non vogliamo complicare la vita del "povero" bambino con delle alternative ...)


----------



## a malta

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente sono d'accordo, per me la tua "versione" suona più naturale.
> 
> Mi spiego un po meglio, visto che ci siamo arrivati anche agli aspetti stilistici. Un contesto concreto non esiste, ma esiste una situazione concreta quindi (senza voler annoiarvi con i dettagli) vi vorrei chiedere: Se doveste insegnare a un bambino straniero (di circa 8 anni d'età) come chiedere la domanda in questione, quale sarebbe secondo voi la variante "ottima"? (ovviamente deve essere grammaticalmente e stilisticamente del tutto corretta e nello stesso tempo non vogliamo complicare la vita del "povero" bambino con delle alternative ...)


Al bambino di otto anni straniero:'Cos' è questo?'


----------



## Caroline35

Nel nord Italia, nessuno userebbe mai il che al posto di che cosa.



a malta said:


> Al bambino di otto anni straniero:'Cos' è questo?'


Non ne vorrei fare una questione di razzismo, ma di stile, ovvero di non sapere usare correttamente la nostra bella lingua.


----------



## gc200000

Caroline35 said:


> Non ne vorrei fare una questione di razzismo, ma di non sapere usare correttamente la nostra bella lingua.



Dov'è scritto che sottintendere il "cosa" sia scorretto?


----------



## francisgranada

Caroline35 said:


> Non ne vorrei fare una questione di razzismo, ma di stile, ovvero di non sapere usare correttamente la nostra bella lingua.



Cos'è che non va bene?


----------



## fabinn

Caroline35 said:


> Non ne vorrei fare una questione di razzismo, ma di stile, ovvero di non sapere usare correttamente la nostra bella lingua.


L'uso quotidiano del linguaggio è pieno di regionalismi, da nord a sud, a ciascuno i suoi: la "nostra bella lingua" è abituata ad essere storpiata da TUTTI noi, non è certo una questione di razzismo, ma non ne farei nemmeno una questione di stile. Sai che noia se tutti parlassimo come un libro stampato...


----------



## Caroline35

Sono d'accordo con te Fabbin che il modo d'esprimersi , secondo la regione e la città da cui si proviene, rendono più varia la lingua italiana, ma per uno straniero, che vive in una città, quando ne visita un'altra può avere l'impressione di trovarsi in un altro paese.


----------



## Fra11

fabinn said:


> "Che è questo?" direi che è accettabile soltanto in situazioni informali (tra amici, in confidenza) e colloquiali. Se rivolto a persone di una certa età o di un certo rango sociale, suona certamente sgarbato e inadatto.



Pienamente d'accordo: solo in situazioni molto informali, altrimentti suona decisamente inappropriato, sgarbato.

come è emrso dalla discussione non si usa neppure in tutta italia.

Quindi a un bambino si potrebbe insegnare, come già proposto:

"Che cos'è questo? Cos'è questo?"

Oppure, entrato maggiormente nell'uso:

"Questo cos'è?" (che è meno formale)

come è stato già suggerito.


----------



## marco.cur

Al bambino straniero direi di dire: che cos'è questo.


Caroline35 said:


> Nel nord Italia, nessuno userebbe mai il che al posto di che cosa.
> [... omissis ...]
> Non ne vorrei fare una questione di razzismo, ma di stile, ovvero di non  sapere usare correttamente la nostra bella lingua.


Il nord Italia non è l'unico depositario della nostra bella lingua.

"cosa" si omette regolarmente in tante espressioni, come ad esempio "che fai?", che mi dici?", senza che appaiano grammaticalmente scorrette.

Piuttosto, mi sia concesso di esprimere qualche piccolissimo dubbio sulla correttezza grammaticale dell'omissione di "che".

Marco


----------

